# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام > القانون الدولي الجنائي >  ماذا بعد صدور قرار اعتقال الرئيس البشير

## هيثم الفقى

*بعد صدور قرار اعتقال الرئيس البشير*
*الدكتور عادل عامر*
[/gdwl]
*قررت المحكمة الجنائية الدولية، ، الموافقة على مذكرة المدعى العام للمحكمة باعتقال الرئيس البشير وتوقيفه لمحاكمته عن التهم التي نسبها إليه المدعى العام، فإن العالم يشهد مرحلة جديدة غير مسبوقة من تجاسر الغرب على العالم العربي. ذلك أن اتهام الرئيس البشير بجرائم ارتكبت فى دار فور، والادعاء بأنه هو الذي أمر بارتكابها وتعمد أن ترتكب أمر ينافى أصول العدالة الجنائية، ولكن هذه القضية كما هو واضح جزء من مخطط سياسي بدأته الولايات المتحدة فى النصف الثاني من عام 2004 ضد السودان بسبب دار فور، وألبت واشنطن العالم كله ضد السودان، وبالغت فى المآسي الإنسانية التي يعانيها سكان دار فور، وانضم إليها بالطبع الحركة الصهيونية حيث ثبتت العلاقة الوثيقة بين متمردي دار فور وإسرائيل. وقد اتهمت الحكومة السودانية رسمياً إسرائيل بمساندة التمرد فى دار فور، كما أن الحركة الصهيونية جندت مواقعها وحملاتها من أجل دار فور، وذلك حتى تروج لذكرى المحرقة اليهودية فى ألمانيا. والغريب أن المؤامرة السياسية ضد السودان التي بدأت فى مجلس الأمن قد تحولت إلى المحكمة الجنائية الدولية عندما حول المجلس بموجب القرار 1593 واحد وخمسين شخصية سودانية للتحقيق من جانب المدعى العام للمحكمة، فإن المحكمة قد بدأت عملها بمخالفات قانونية خطيرة، حيث أصدرت الدائرة التمهيدية الأولى حكماً باختصاصها فى القضية رغم أن السودان ليس طرفاً فى نظام المحكمة، وقررت المحكمة موقفاً غريباً وهو أن إحالة القضية من جانب مجلس الأمن يسقط جميع القواعد القانونية التي تحتمي بها الدول غير الطرف فى نظام المحكمة، وفى قضية البشير لم تلق المحكمة أي اعتبار لحصانة رئيس الدولة، وفسرت المادة 27 من نظام روما تفسيراً واسعاً لا يتفق مع حقائق العلاقات الدولية الراهنة، كما أنها أغفلت تماماً جرائم المتمردين، وأن شروع المحكمة فى التحقيق فى هجومهم على القوى الهجين كان ذراً للرماد فى العيون لإخفاء تحيزها الفاضح ضد الرئيس البشير، بل إن المحكمة أغفلت تماماً سلامة الفوات الدولية العاملة فى الجنوب فى دار فور، مثلما أغفلت بشكل واضح الجانب الأخر من المشهد المأساوي وهو تدمير المجرمين الإسرائيليين لغزة وإحراقهم للبشر والحجر فيها، وتقاعس المدعى العام عن تحريك الدعوى ضد هؤلاء المجرمين، الذين ارتكبوا على مرئي ومسمع العالم كله وبمشاركة غربية وأمريكية صريحة، وأن جرائمهم هي نفسها كل أنواع الجرائم التي تختص بها المحكمة كما ورد فى المادة الخامسة من نظامها الأساسي. فإذا كانت المحكمة الجنائية الدولية قد تجاوزت القانون الدولي فإن محكمة العدل الدولية هي التي تعلو فى الاختصاص لهذه المحكمة، ولذلك يمكن للسودان أن يطلب عقد جلسة طارئة للجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة بمساندة دول العالم الثالث لكي تطلب الجمعية رأياً استشارياً حول المسائل القانونية التي تضمنها قضية البشير، وبشكل خاص حدود سلطات مجلس الأمن فى المادة 13 من نظام المحكمة. بل إن الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة قد تواطىء أيضاً فى هذه المؤامرة عندما طالب الحكومة السودانية بأن تتصرف بمسئولية إزاء قرار المحكمة، أي أن الأمين العام يحث الحكومة السودانية على تسليم الرئيس البشير إلى المحكمة، فى الوقت التي تدوس فيه إسرائيل والولايات المتحدة على كل قواعد العدالة الدولية. صحيح أن أهل غزة وأهل دار فور ضحايا الجرائم التي ارتكبت فى المنطقتين، إلا أن الفارق هو الفاعل ونوعية الجرائم وخطورتها فى المنطقتين، ولكن الضحايا فى نهاية المطاف هم جزء من الجسد العربي، فالمجرمون الإسرائيليون هم الذين قاموا بإحراق غزة حقداً وغلاً ورغبة فى التخلص من أصحاب الأرض الفلسطينيين، أما فى دار فور فإن هذه الجرائم التي ارتكبت ضد شعبها لم تكن جرائم متعمدة من جانب الحكومة السكانية لأن السكان جزء من شعب السودان، وتتحمل حركات التمرد المسئولية عن هذه الجرائم التي ارتكبت بعضها عمداً لمعاقبة السكان الذين تحالفوا مع الحكومة. وفى نهاية المطاف فإن الحكومة تدافع عن وحدة الأراضي السودانية ضد هؤلاء المرتزقة الذين ينفذون مخططات أجنبية. ولهذا السبب التقى المتمردون مع الصهاينة على التآمر ضد الحكومة السودانية. اتاح القدر فرصة بقرار اكوامبو الى للسودانين الوطنين ان هنالك من الجماعات السودانية وللاسف الشديد بعيدة كل البعد عن مفهوم العزة والكرامة فهم مستعدون لبيع اخلاقهم مقابل ابخص الاسعار. وهي فرصة جيدة لمعرفة اعداناء بالداخل وهم اكثر فتكاً بوحدة السودان العدو الخارجي وعلى الحكومة ان تضع هذا في الاعتبار لاعداد قوائم كاملة عن كل مواطن او بمعنى اصح كان مواطنا ًتجاوب مع القرار بشكل ايجابي وعدم اتاح لهم الفرصة في المشاركة او العمل في جميع الدوائر الحكومية وبالاخص العسكرية منها. والمعروف ان قرار محكمة الجنايات الدولية سيتبخر كما تبخرت اعظم القرارات الصادرة منظمات اعلى منها شئناً. ويبقى الوطن للوطنيين ويستمر الحقد على كافة المتواطئن اتاح القدر فرصة بقرار اكوامبو الى للسودانين الوطنين ان هنالك من الجماعات السودانية وللاسف الشديد بعيدة كل البعد عن مفهوم العزة والكرامة فهم مستعدون لبيع اخلاقهم مقابل ابخص الاسعار. وهي فرصة جيدة لمعرفة اعداناء بالداخل وهم اكثر فتكاً بوحدة السودان العدو الخارجي وعلى الحكومة ان تضع هذا في الاعتبار لاعداد قوائم كاملة عن كل مواطن او بمعنى اصح كان مواطناًتجاوب مع القرار بشكل ايجابي وعدم اتاح لهم الفرصة في المشاركة او العمل في جميع الدوائر الحكومية وبالاخص العسكرية منها. والمعروف ان قرار محكمة الجنايات الدولية سيتبخر كما تبخرت اعظم القرارات الصادرة منظمات اعلى منها شئناً. ويبقى الوطن للوطنيين ويستمر الحقد على كافة المتواطئن أسئلة ما بعد قرار اعتقال البشير؟ بصدور قرار المحكمة الجنائية الدولية بتوقيف الرئيس السوداني عمر البشير اليوم 4 مارس 2009، بناء على طلب سابق للمدعي العام للمحكمة في 14 يوليو 2008، وبتكليف من مجلس الأمن الدولي، يكون السيف قد سبق العزل وأصبحت الخرطوم أمام واقع داخلي وإقليمي ودولي جديد. عشرات التساؤلات والسيناريوهات المستقبلية العديدة مطروحة، وتحتاج بدورها لعشرات التصورات والإجابات العاجلة والآجلة معا:ـ• كيف ستتنفذ المحكمة هذا الحكم وتعتقل البشير؟ هل يصل الأمر لحد تنفيذ قوات غربية خاصة مثلا عملية خاطفة لاعتقال البشير عبر حدود تشاد، والتي سبق أن شهدت محاولة انقلاب لفصيل دارفوري وصلت حتى مشارف العاصمة الخرطوم؟.. هل يصدر قرار ملزم من مجلس الأمن بموجب الفصل السابع يجبر الدول على اعتقاله بالقوة بعد رفض فكرة قرار إفريقي عربي بتجميد المحاكمة؟.• ماذا سيحدث داخل السودان؟ هل يستمر جناحي الصقور والحمائم في المؤتمر الوطني الحاكم موحدين أم يسعى الصقور (أنصار فكرة التضحية بالرئيس ودفعه للاستقالة) لحماية المشروع الإسلامي وحماية السودان من خطر الغزو والحصار الخارجي؟ أم يقنعون وزير الشئون الإنسانية (أحمد هارون) بتسليم نفسه لتخفيف الضغط على البشير وإظهار حسن نية السودان وتجميد الحكم ضده؟ وهل يبادر متمردو دارفور لشن هجمات على الخرطوم بعد الاستقواء بقرار "الجنائية" كما هددوا مؤخرا؟ وهل تؤجل خطط السلام في الجنوب وتؤجل انتخابات البرلمان والرئاسة المرتقبة في يوليو المقبل 2009؟ وهل يسعي الجنوب للانفصال في ظل هذه الأجواء المشحونة؟ وهل تتسارع خطط تفتيت وتجزئة السودان لأربعة أقاليم وفق مخطط قديم معروف؟.• ماذا عن الاتحاد الإفريقي والجامعة العربية: هل تنسحب 37 دولة من الدول الإفريقية الموقعة على اتفاقية روما الخاصة بالمحكمة الجنائية الدولية (عدد الموقعين 108 دولة)، ما يضرب مصداقية المحكمة، احتجاجا على حكم المحكمة السياسي؟، وهل تنسحب الدول العربية الثلاثة الأعضاء في المحكمة أيضا أم يظل الموقف العربي كما هو مجرد التضامن الكلامي مع السودان خصوصا أن هناك تكهنات بأن الدول العربية "باعت" البشير وتخشى ربط مصيرها به – على غرار الرئيس الراحل صدام حسين – والصدام مع إدارة أوباما الجديدة، فتحال هي الأخرى لاحقا للمحاكمة أمامها لأنها تعارض الرغبة الأمريكية والغربية في عقاب البشير؟.• ماذا عن مصير ومستقبل محاكم الجزاء الدولية الخاصة، والتي أصبح ينظر لها رغم كثرتها (لبنان، ورواندا، ويوغسلافيا، وكامبوديا) على أنها غير عادلة ولا توزع العدالة بالقسط بدليل أنها تحاكم الدول الضعيفة الفقيرة المغلوبة على أمرها وتترك جرائم الأمريكيين في العراق وأفغانستان وجرائم حلفاءهم الصهاينة التي لاحصر لها في فلسطين؟ وماذا عن مستقبل المحكمة الجنائية خصوصا وأنها لا تنظر سوى قضايا إفريقية (أربع قضايا لدول إفريقية أمامها)، فيما ترفض النظر في جرائم الحرب الإسرائيلية في غزة أو جرائم أمريكا في العراق؟.قد تكون كل هذه التساؤلات وما يعتريها من سيناريوهات سابقة لأوانها ويظل الوضع في السودان كما هو مستقر، خصوصا أنه سبق وصدر عن مجلس الأمن بشأن النزاع في دارفور 20 قرارا منذ عام 2005 كلها لم تنفذ وذهبت أدراج الريح وظل السودان صامدا.. لكن المؤكد أن قرار توقيف البشير ستكون له تداعيات عاجلة وآجلة في السودان وفي إفريقيا والعالم ككل. هذه التداعيات قد تصل لمرحلة الفوضى وتصاعد مخططات الانفصال ومن ثم تفتيت السودان، خصوصا لو ارتبط صدور الحكم برغبة غربية شرسة في تنفيذه واللجوء لمجلس الأمن (والفقرة السابعة من الميثاق) لتنفيذه بالقوة بدلا من المطالب الإفريقية والعربية باللجوء للمادة 16 من النظام الأساسي لتجميد القرار.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*وقد لا تصل هذه العواقب – على عكس التصور السابق – لأي تصعيد فعلي ضد السودان باستثناء المزيد من قرارات مجلس الأمن بعقوبات متجددة ضد السودان، ربما يكون أشدها قوة فرض حصار وحظر جوي على الطيران السوداني فوق دارفور، أي الاكتفاء بحكم المحكمة بحيث يستمر الحال على ما هو عليه لحين التوصل لاتفاقية سلام في دارفور ترفع هذا الحصار. يمكن بالتالي الحديث عن سيناريو للتصعيد الغربي مع السودان باللجوء للفقرة السابعة من ميثاق الأمم المتحدة، مع ما قد يحمله من تقديم الدعم لمتمردي دارفور علنا لإثارة قلاقل، وتدخلات أمريكية وغربية عسكرية لفرض منطقة حظر للطيران فوق دارفور، أو سيناريو للتهدئة بالاكتفاء بقرار المحكمة كسيف معلق على رقبة البشير والسودان على أمل أن يدفع الخرطوم للتنازل في بعض الملفات. ولكن قبل الحديث عن السيناريوهين، نشير لأن المادة (89) من النظام الأساسي للمحكمة الجنائية تحدد إجراءات إلقاء القبض على المتهم الذي تصدر بحقه أحكام كالتالي: ـ ترسل المحكمة الحكم أولا للدولة المقصودة (السودان) وتطالب قضائها بتنفيذ الحكم. وفي هذه الحالة قد يصل الطلب عبر سفارة السودان في لاهاي بالفاكس كما سبق أن جرت الاتصالات السابقة في حالة طلب اعتقال الوزير أحمد هارون والقيادي كوشيب. وفي هذه الحالة سترفض السودان لأن اتفاقية المحكمة لم تصدق عليها الخرطوم ولم يصدق عليها البرلمان السوداني وبالتالي ليست ضمن القوانين السودانية. ـ تقدم المحكمة طلبا مقرونا بأدلة الاتهام للقبض على الشخص المعني إلى الدول المصدقة على ميثاق المحكمة لو كان هذا الشخص موجودا في إقليمها، وتطلب تعاون باقي الدول للقبض عليه، أو يصدر أوكامبو تعميما بالأمر بإلقاء القبض على الرئيس السوداني في الدول المنضمة لاتفاقية المحكمة الجنائية الدولية (كل الدول الاوروبية عدا روسيا، وكل دول جنوب شرق آسيا عدا الصين، و37 دولة إفريقية، وغالبية دول أمريكا اللاتينية، وكندا) بحيث يكون قرار القبض عليه وجوبي وملزم. ـ في حال تعذر ذلك ورفض السودان أو أي دولة معنية الانصياع للقرار، فإن المحكمة ستحيل القرار تلقائيا إلى مجلس الأمن الدولي، على الرغم من عدم تبعيتها له، للبحث في كيفية تنفيذ القرار وإرغام هذه الدولة على التعاون مع المحكمة، بما في ذلك إصدار قرار بموجب الفصل السابع من الميثاق يلزم سائر الدول الأعضاء بالأمم المتحدة، ومن بينها السودان، بالتعاون لتنفيذ أمر الاعتقال. وهنا تبرز أهمية سيناريوهي التهدئة والتصعيد من قبل أمريكا وأوروبا المسيطرين على مجلس الأمن. السيناريو الأول: التهدئة ويمكن استشعار خطوات التهدئة على النحو التالي:1- قد تبدأ التهدئة من القرار "المسيس" للمحكمة بالاكتفاء بتهمة واحدة أو اثنتين من التهم الثلاثة الموجهة للرئيس البشير بحيث تحذف تهمة "الإبادة الجماعية" لإظهار أن هناك نوع من العدالة، خصوصا أن مذكرة أوكامبو الموجهة للمحكمة بطلب اعتقال البشير تحدثت عند 35 ألفا فقط ضحايا دارفور (مقابل 200 ألف وفق المزاعم الغربية و10 آلاف فقط وفقا للخرطوم).*
*2- أن يظل القرار مجرد حبر على ورق، أي لا ينفذ باستثناء لو سافر البشير لدولة عضو في نظام المحكمة بما يثير مشكلة، وهو لن يحدث لأن البشير بطبعه قليل السفر للخارج وسفره لدول عربية مثل مصر والسعودية وليبيا لن يضره ولن تسلمه هذه الدول لأنها ليست عضوا بالمحكمة، كما أن طبيعة العلاقات العربية-العربية ستجعل هذا الأمر مستبعدا.*
*3- أن لا تطالب أمريكا والغرب بتفعيل المادة السابعة من الميثاق عبر قرار لمجلس الأمن، بحيث يقتصر الأمر على الحكم الذي صدر كسلاح ضغط وحده.*
*4-* *أن تستجيب واشنطن للمطالب الإفريقية والعربية بحيث يكون هناك مقاصة بتجميد الحكم مقابل تسوية سلمية في الإقليم واتفاقية سلام تتضمن مزيدا من التنازلات السودانية مثل الحكم الذاتي للإقليم أو تقسيمه لثلاثة أقاليم تحت سلطة حكم ذاتي.*
*السيناريو الثاني: التصعيد ويمكن تصور خطواته علي النحو التالي:*
*1- سعي أمريكا وأوروبا لرفض تجميد قرار اعتقال البشير.*
*2- سعيهما معا لمساندة قرار جديد لأوكامبو يوجه لمجلس الأمن بإصدار قرار بموجب الفصل السابع من الميثاق يلزم سائر الدول الأعضاء بالأمم المتحدة، ومن بينها السودان، بالتعاون لتنفيذ أمر الاعتقال.*
*3- مساندة متمردي دارفور وتشجيع هجماتهم على غرار هجوم قوات العدل والمساواة في مايو الماضي على أم درمان بغرض الضغط على الخرطوم واعتقال البشير بواسطتهم لتسليمه للمحكمة.*
*4- فرض حظر طيران فوق دارفور على غرار الحظر الجوي الأمريكي على جنوب وشمال العراق قبل الغزو الأمريكي وفرض حصار اقتصادي وسياسي وعسكري مواز.*
*5- تسخير قوات حلف الناتو وقوات خاصة فرنسية أو أوروبية وأمريكية مشتركة في عمليات خاصة باقتحام الحدود السودانية أو خارج السودان للقبض على البشير مثل إجبار طائرته على النزول في أحد المطارات الدولية لاعتقاله، فمن حق المدعي العام أوكامبو استخدام جميع الأسلحة والأجهزة المتاحة والموجودة في الدول الأعضاء الـ 108، ومنها أجهزة المخابرات، والقوات الخاصة، والأمن الداخلي، والجيش، فضلا عن أجهزة وقوات الأمم المتحدة لتنفيذ القرار.*
*وفي كل الأحوال من المستبعد أن يجري استخدام قوات الأمم المتحدة الموجودة في دارفور (10 آلاف جندي) في اعتقال البشير رغم أنها هي الجهة الأولى المنوط بها ذلك، لأن من شأن هذا أن يؤدي لشن الجيش السوداني حربا على هذه القوات وطردها من السودان، وهو أمر تنبه له مسئولو هذه القوات وسعوا منذ اللحظات الأولي للتبرؤ حتى من التعاون مع المحكمة الجنائية في المعلومات الخاصة بمحاكمة البشير... فما بالك بالقبض عليه. مصير الانتخابات والسلام مع الجنوب ويبقى التخوف الأكبر بشأن تداعيات هذا الحكم على السودان داخليا قد يظهر على مصير الانتخابات البرلمانية والرئاسية المقررة في يوليو المقبل، والتي لها علاقة وثيقة بمستقبل السلام واتفاقية نيفاشا للسلام بين الشمال والجنوب. ففي حالة تأثير الحكم على الوضع الداخلي خصوصا في ظل التناوش بين الشماليين والجنوبيين ومطالبة قادة جنوبيين للبشير بالتعامل مع المحكمة وتسليم نفسه، وفي ضوء عدم الانتهاء من التعداد العام للسكان واستكمال قوانين الانتخابات، من المتوقع أن يجري تأجيل الانتخابات إلى ديسمبر 2009 على أقصى تقدير لأن اتفاقية السلام بين الشمال والجنوب تستلزم إجراء الانتخابات في يوليو، وسيتطلب تأجيلها إلى ديسمبر المقبل تعديلا دستوريا. وفي حالة عقد هذه الانتخابات في موعدها ومشاركة البشير - المرجح أن يفوز فوزا كاسحا بسبب الشعبية التي أعطاها له حكم المحكمة الجنائية – سيكون فوزه بمثابة شرعية جديدة له من الناخبين، أما في حالة تأجيلها أو الفشل في عقدها، فقد يدفع هذا لتصعيد الخلافات مع الجنوبيين وربما تسريع انفصال الجنوب من جانب واحد دون انتظار لعام 2011 موعد الاستفتاء النهائي على تقرير المصير؛ ما قد يشعل حروب أهلية في الشمال والجنوب معا بخلاف حروب الغرب (دارفور) ودخول السودان في منطقة عدم استقرار تعيده لما كان قبل قيام ثورة الإنقاذ عام 1989، أي العودة للجذور الإسلامية الأولى، بما تضمنته من تطرف وتشدد، وهو أمر حذر منه صراحة "صلاح قوش" مدير المخابرات السودانية، وألمح له على عثمان محمد طه، نائب الرئيس السوداني، عندما قال: "المعركة ستكون طويلة". مع إصدار المحكمة الجنائية الدولية مذكرة اعتقال بحق الرئيس السوداني عمر البشير، تبدو خيارات الخرطوم للخروج من هذا المأزق محدودة ومحفوفة بالمخاطر، خاصة مع رفض الحركات المتمردة في دارفور التعاطي مع أي مبادرة للمصالحة مدعومة بأجندات خارجية، بحسب خبراء استطلعت "إسلام أون لاين.نت" آراءهم. ومن المقرر أن تعلن المحكمة الجنائية موقفها فيما يتعلق بإصدار مذكرة اعتقال البشير في الرابع من مارس المقبل. وكان المدعي العام للمحكمة الجنائية الدولية موريس أوكامبو قد اتهم الرئيس السوداني عمر البشير في يوليو 2008 بارتكاب جرائم حرب وجرائم ضد الإنسانية في إقليم دارفور، الذي يشهد أعمال عنف منذ فبراير 2003م، أدت إلى مقتل 300 ألف شخص ونزوح مليونين آخرين، بحسب التقارير الغربية، فيما تقول الحكومة إن الضحايا لم يتعدوا عشرة آلاف. وفيما يلي تفصيل للخيارات المتاحة أمام حكومة الخرطوم: خيار المواجهة ستلجأ الحكومة السودانية إليه إذا فشلت كل الجهود الإقليمية والدولية الرامية لتأجيل صدور قرار بشأن الرئيس البشير، حيث ستعمد الخرطوم إلى رفض تنفيذ قرارات المحكمة الجنائية. وتراهن الحكومة في ذلك على الرأي العام العالمي المتعاطف مع مشكلة دارفور، حيث تسعى إلى تأكيد أن هذا القرار هو أحد الأسباب التي تمنع وضع حد للكارثة الإنسانية هناك. كما أنها قد تتخذ إجراءات بطرد المنظمات الإنسانية الدولية العاملة في دارفور وهي أكثر من 80 منظمة، بالإضافة إلى استهداف 27 ألف جندي يمثلون القوات الدولية الموجودة حاليا بدارفور، والتي يجيز وضعهم القانوني تنفيذ قرار المحكمة باعتقال الرئيس السوداني، كما فعل نظراؤهم مع الرئيس الليبيري السابق تشارلز تايلور، الذي لم يشفع له تنحيه عن الحكم في إطار اتفاق لإنهاء حرب أهلية استمرت 14 عاما في ليبيريا من الاعتقال من منفاه الاختياري بنيجيريا وتسليمه للمحكمة الجنائية الدولية. ويضعف صمود هذا الخيار على المدى الطويل، حالة التنازع والتشاكس بين الشركاء في الحكومة السودانية، فالحركة الشعبية -التي تبلغ حصتها في الحكومة والبرلمان الاتحادي 28% بالإضافة إلى الانفراد بحكم الجنوب- ليست من مصلحتها الدخول في مواجهات مع المجتمع الدولي، يفقدها كل الميزات السياسية والاقتصادية، مثل عائدات نفطية تبلغ مليار دولار سنويا بموجب اتفاقية السلام الشامل بين الشمال والجنوب عام 2005. ويحاول الرئيس السوداني في هذا السياق ضمان دعم شركاء الجنوب له، حيث زار أمس مدينة جوبا عاصمة الإقليم في محاولة لإقناع سلفا كير بالوقوف بجانبه، لكن النتيجة لا تبدو مشجعة. ويقول فايز الشيخ السلايك نائب رئيس تحرير صحيفة "أجراس الحرية" السودانية: إن الحركة الشعبية مع متانة علاقاتها الدولية لا سيما مع الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وبريطانيا وفرنسا، فإنها لا تستطيع أن تقدم الكثير للمؤتمر الوطني غير إمكانية الدفع باتجاه تأجيل استصدار القرار لمدة عام وفق المادة 16 من ميثاق الأمم المتحدة. لكنه في نفس الوقت يؤكد أن الحركة تدرك جيدا خطورة أي قرار يمكن أن يصدر بحق البشير، لأن ذلك قد يؤدي إلى انهيار اتفاقية نيفاشا، وهذا يعني انزلاق السودان إلى الصوملة والأفغنة، بالنظر إلى كمية السلاح المتوفرة لدى جميع الأطراف في الشمال والغرب والجنوب، على حد تعبيره. ومن جهة أخرى، فإن الحركات المسلحة في دارفور وفي شرق السودان التي شاركت في الحكومة المركزية وحكومات الأقاليم بموجب اتفاقيات ثنائية لن تحاول معاداة الغرب حفاظا على مكتسباتها الجغرافية والسياسية. وقد تضطر الحكومة السودانية، في حالة انتهاجها المواجهة خيارا سياسيا أن تعلن حالة الطوارئ وتعطل العمل بالدستور، وهو ما ظلت الحكومة السودانية تنفي لجوءها إليه في فترة سابقة. وفي المقابل، تعالت أصوات في المجتمع الدولي وخاصة الولايات المتحدة، بمواجهة الموقف الحكومي بالتدخل المباشر في السودان عن طريق فرض عقوبات دولية خانقة وصولا إلى مواجهة عسكرية مفتوحة. وهو سيناريو مكمل للخيار السابق، ففي ظل تعقيدات الشراكة السياسية التي تتكون منها الحكومة السودانية، فإن المواجهة تحتاج بصورة دائمة إلى تجديد الشرعية، وإعادة ترتيب المشهد السياسي بإدخال فاعلين جدد وإخراج آخرين، وهو يمكن أن توفره الانتخابات لحزب المؤتمر الوطني الحاكم. ويرى خبراء أن الحزب هو الأوفر حظا في الفوز بالانتخابات، وبالفعل تشهد أروقة الحزب ونشاطاته حركة دائبة واستعدادا مبكرا للانتخابات، التي حددت اتفاقية السلام بين الشمال والجنوب موعدا* *لها في يوليو من العام الجاري. وقد يصبح المناداة بقيام الانتخابات في موعدها، مع السعي الدائم إلى إضعاف المعارضة السياسية والحركة الشعبية تحديدا بالإضافة لحركات دارفور، إحدى وسائل الضغط التي يتمتع بها المؤتمر الوطني الآن، من أجل إبقاء الأوضاع في السودان كما هي. لكن في المقابل تدعو معظم القوى السياسية البارزة إلى تأجيل الانتخابات، وفيها الحركة الشعبية لتحرير السودان التي تحكم الجنوب شبه منفردة الآن. ويبقى هذا الخيار رهينا بالتماسك الداخلي للمؤتمر الوطني تنظيميا، وتوافقه مع شريكه السياسي في الحكومة المركزية؛ الحركة الشعبية. ومن جهة أخرى، يرى بعض المحللين أن صدور قرار بتوقيف الرئيس البشير، الذي أجمع الحزب الحاكم على اختياره مرشحا له لفترة رئاسية قادمة، يجعل هذا المخرج محفوفا بالمخاطر بالنسبة للحزب الحاكم ونتائج الحزب الكلية في الانتخابات، إذ يوفر اتهام الرئيس بهذه الجرائم فرصة ذهبية للمعارضة تمكّنها من توجيه المعركة الانتخابية لصالحها، مثلما حدث بعد إصدار المحكمة الجنائية الدولية الخاصة بيوغسلافيا أمرَ توقيف للرئيس سلوبدان ميلوسوفيتش عام 1999؛ حيث حولت المعارضة أمر التوقيف إلى سلاح سياسي بشعار "أنه قد انتهى"، وخسر ميلوسوفيتش الانتخابات في عام 2000. ومن جانب آخر، ثمة خيار يراه حيدر إبراهيم علي رئيس مركز الدراسات السودانية بالخرطوم ويهدف إلى مساعدة الحزب الحاكم في احتواء الأزمة بأقل تكاليف ممكنة، بما يحول دون قطع حبل القرار السياسي في تجاذب قوى الداخل والخارج. ويؤكد إبراهيم أن المخرج من الأزمة المتوقعة يتمثل في تشكيل حكومة قومية من كل الأحزاب السياسية، حتى يتوحد السودانيون خلف إرادة سياسية واحدة، وعندها يمكن لهذه الحكومة الجامعة أن تتعامل مع المحكمة الجنائية وفق منظور أهل السودان لحل مشكلة بلادهم في دارفور، ويستدرك إبراهيم أن هذه الحكومة لا تعني إلغاء اتفاقية السلام بين الشمال والجنوب، بل هي معالجة لأوضاع نشأت تههد اتفاقية السلام ذاتها. وطبقا لهذا الخيار، لن يتمكن السودان من تجاوز أزمته من غير سند عربي يحمي السودان من الانهيار ويحفظ عمق الأمن القومي العربي، في إفريقيا وعلى شواطئ البحر الأحمر. في حالة توقيف الرئيس البشير فإنه سيتحول إلى عبء ثقيل وضريبة باهظة التكاليف على الحزب الحاكم، ومن ثم فإن "عليه الرحيل"، ولكن مشكلة هذا الخيار تكمن في من يخلف البشير. وتتداول المجالس السياسية في الخرطوم عددا من الأسماء، وعلى رأسها نائب الرئيس علي عثمان طه باعتباره المرشح الأوفر حظا لخلافة الرئيس. وهناك أسماء أخرى يجرى تداولها كنافع علي نافع مستشار الرئيس والعضو البارز في حزب المؤتمر الوطني، وصلاح عبد الله (قوش)، رئيس جهاز الاستخبارات والأمن الوطني. ولكن تقرير نشرته شبكة الأنباء الإنسانية (إيرين) التابعة لمكتب الأمم المتحدة لتنسيق الشئون الإنسانية (أوتشا)، يقلل من قيمة هذا الخيار، حيث يقول إيريك ريفز الباحث في الشأن السوداني بكلية سميث في ولاية ماساتشوستس الأمريكية إنه "يجزم بأنه ليس لدى أي من هؤلاء الدعم الكافي، وجميعهم يعرف أنهم أيضا يمكن أن يحاكموا من قبل المحكمة الجنائية الدولية لتورطهم في النزاع في دارفور".وقال ريفز: "ما فائدة قيادة انقلاب أو التخلص من الرئيس إذا كنت أنت أيضا على قائمة الاتهام؟".وتشمل هذه القائمة 50 آخرين من قيادات عسكرية وسياسية في الحكومة السودانية والحركات المتمردة في دارفور. المساومة هي الخيار الأخير الذي يمكن أن يلجأ إليه المؤتمر الوطني، حيث سيلجأ إلى تقديم بعض التنازلات الأساسية، مقابل تجميد ملاحقة الرئيس السوداني، ولكن هامش المساومات بالنسبة للمؤتمر الوطني والرئيس البشير ضيئل جدا. إن مساحة التنازلات التي يمكن أن يقدمها الحزب الحاكم للقوى الدولية مقابل عدم إحالة البشير إلى المحكمة الدولية ضيقة. وأوضح بلال: "إن المؤتمر الوطني قدم بالفعل تنازلات كبيرة في اتفاقية السلام بين الشمال والجنوب جعلت حظه من السلطة لا يتجاوز 52%، وهي نسبة تسمح له فقط بالبقاء في السلطة، ولا تسمح له بمزيد من المناورات والتنازلات"، لكن رئيس حزب العدالة القومي ووزير العدل الأسبق أمين بناني يشير إلى أن التنازل المطلوب من الحكومة السودانية والرئيس البشير بصورة أساسية ضمن تنازلات أخرى هو الاعتراف بإسرائيل وتطبيع العلاقات معها كشرط أساسي في حل مشكلات السودان.*

----------

